# Our new house marker



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## Pea Eye (Mar 12, 2012)

Dang!! Honeyman!!! Lookin Good!!!! That's a really nice idea!.....Good Luck! G


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We are going to do that in the front planner bed also. My wife started painting it with her artists design but work get busy so this winter she will get it all done. She did our mail box years ago and it was cool. Had mountains and fields and even my orange tractor.


----------

